# Aquabid



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Is Aquabid all that great? I was looking around on it and it seemed only the REALLY pretty and rare bettas got bid on. I was going to start breeding but I need to know a good place/site to sell the off spring, got any favorites?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That should be an incentive to try to breed the best quality bettas possible. If you don't have nice quality bettas then don't charge $20 for them. People will buy a nice fish if you sell it for $5.

Many forums have classifieds sections where you can put bettas for sale. Ebay would be another source.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

craigslist ebay or aquabid


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, so if I bred a really pretty betta like a white fin tiped red delta tail (thats my goal) I could charge 15- 20 bucks for him. But if I bred a white pinkish female thats not all pretty I would charge like 5-8 dollars (which is about pet store price but really healthy and good for breeding)


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

right


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok I get it now, well that was my last thing I needed to figure out, Now off to breeding!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

oh oh good luck and keep like a journal thing going on the forum and pics


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sure thing!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yay


----------

